# Cheap Gheenoe Trailer?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

watch the classifieds, craigslist, boat trader
stop by a trailer dealer and see what they have used in the back

http://www.trailerfinds.com/trailers-for-sale-in-orlando


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, Brett. I actually found a cheap boat trailer at a couple of the tool outlets for about $450 (including shipping). Should work for my Gheenoe with my 8 HP 4-stroke Mercury, as it's rated for 600 pounds. Haven't had any luck finding used.

I think it's great that you take the time to help so many people out on this site - I've seen quite a few of your fiberglass repair tips, which I'll be using in the near future.


----------



## Jimmy_Harris (Mar 31, 2011)

I also need a trailer for my 15' River Hawk Original. Which tool companies did you find that have trailers?


----------

